# Bobbie is almost a vegitarian- is that ok?



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think, she needs protein, will she eat, eggs, beef, chicken?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lovemydoggies*

Lovemydoggies

I agree with Goldensrbest.

Did you ask your vet?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the picture angles, but while lean, she doesn't look overly thin. I'd be more concerned about the balance in her diet than the weight. How old is she? Will she eat ground raw or slightly cooked meat?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

A nutritionally appropriate diet is key, that includes protein. I don't think no matter how many vitamins you give her, will she adequately get the protein better than from kibble or from raw meat. I think it's time to consider kibble. Fruits and veggies are not going to help her thrive.


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

Some fruits and vegetables are toxic to dogs

Apple, Almond, Apricot, Peach, Wild Cherries, Plum, Balsam Pear, Prunes and similar fruit: Diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, (Stem, Seeds and Leaves) The seeds of most fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Broccoli: reported to be pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant
just be careful! I read this online, some sites may say different things though.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The primary concern is not weight. Especially as she is a growing puppy...appropriate nutrition is very important. If you are wanting to continue feeding raw, you may want to do a phone consult with a vet who specializes in nutrition. There are vegetarian diets for dogs...but while the kibbles are easy to use...it takes extra care and planning to do it on your own.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I too would be concerned about protein. Dogs like people need it. You can get it from plant products, e.g. nuts, rice and beans together, but there are also micro nutrients they need. I would try to find a kibble she will eat.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She needs protein to build muscle. Is it all meats that she leaves? How about some fish? I agree with Ian'sgran, I'd find a high quality kibble that she'll eat.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Will she eat ground meat with the veggies in it? What meats have you tried?

Veggies should only be a SMALL part of the diet. As in one banana is plenty for the day. Fruit is higher in sugar which isn't good as the main part of her diet, and has almost no protein in it. 

What you can try is feeding more meat and bones, with veggies/fruit mashed into the ground meat. There are some great raw pattie recipes but usually it's meat, yogurt, egg and ground veggies and fruit - the fruit being a smaller amount compared to the veggies, and that total being about 1/4 of the total amount (half meat and offal). Those are only fed for breakfast for example, and meat and bones the other meal of the day. 

It may mean some 'tough love' for a bit till she gets figured out, but I wouldn't allow her that much fruit and veggies and nothing else. It's like kids, mine would live on yogurt and bananas if I let them, and while those are healthy, that's not a complete diet!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How about if you tried cooking her meat? Add a bit of olive oil and spices to add flavour. This is how I introduce a new food for Molson. Cook it thoroughly and slice it up. Gradually start cooking it less and less so it is just searing it. It smells much more appetizing to them that way! 

Other ways that I entice Molson to eat new stuff is to put it in his bowl and pour his dosage of cod liver oil on top. He LOVES that stuff and will eat just about anything with it on top. 

How about adding a little bit of low-sodium organic chicken broth or beef broth to add flavour? 

I agree with the other posters that she definitely gets the meat and protein... she needs it. Is there any kind of meat she enjoys? I would be feeding that every day if she refuses everything else, at least for now while she's growing.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, I agree with everyone else - she needs meat to get the proper nutrition, especially since she's a growing puppy and is in a very important developmental stage. Steph gave you a great idea on how to make the meat more palatable to her and you should definitely try it. Don't let Bobbie's brother eat the meat; veggies and unedible bones are not nearly enough.

You can try stinkier kinds of meat, like pork, sardines, mackerel to try to get her started. It's common for dogs to not want to eat raw meat as they don't always recognize that it's food; that's where stephs' suggestion of cooking it will help release the flavours and aroma.

Otherwise I'd say your best bet it is to find a high quality kibble and feed it to her. The concern isn't how much she weighs but what's going into her system. A dog's diet should NOT be primarily veggies or fruit. They need protein from meats to be healthy and thrive. You're taking Bobbie's health and longevity into your hands if you continue this unbalanced diet of veggies/fruit. Do some research on home-cooked diets or BARF and you'll find plenty of information.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Chantel said:


> Some fruits and vegetables are toxic to dogs
> 
> Apple, Almond, Apricot, Peach, Wild Cherries, Plum, Balsam Pear, Prunes and similar fruit: Diarrhea, vomiting, abdominal pain, (Stem, Seeds and Leaves) The seeds of most fruits contain cyanide, which is poisonous to dogs as well as humans. Broccoli: reported to be pretty potent gastrointestinal irritant
> just be careful! I read this online, some sites may say different things though.


Most fruits are fine with the exception of grapes and raisins. It the pit/ seeds that can be toxic. Broccoli is added to many foods for it's healthful properties. While some may find it a GI irritant, none of mine have ever had a problem.

As to the OP, PLEASE research or contact a nutritionist. Dogs need protein from meat, eggs, etc for a healthy diet. You could be doing serious harm in feeding only veggies.


----------



## Launi (Nov 27, 2010)

She NEEDS protein. If you cannot feed raw, quality commercial food is better than fruits & veggies, which have little nutritional benefits for carnivores. For finicky dogs, I recommend giving the dog 15 minutes to eat its food. If it doesn't eat, take it away and serve it again at the next mealtime. No healthy dog will intentionally starve itself.


----------

